# NEW LAW! www.familylaw.lss.bc.ca



## Analicia62 (Sep 30, 2014)

This is new law for BC, CANADA. as of March 2013. Look up link in regards to spouse not necessarily 50/50 rule. If your asset of house, parents money, etc, the other may not get it, if house value does not go up. Only the profit on house is split 50/50.. If there is depreciation, n youhave paid most bills, the other may not get much. Maybe spousal support. Good read! :smthumbup:

htpp://www.familylaw.lss.bc.ca


----------

